# saltwater fishing reports



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well since there seems to be a few of use that like SW fishing then maybe we can keep this running with fishing reports.. maybe we can get some pictures of our catch up here to.

i went last weekend caught a bunch of blues, didnt see and strippers landed but they were around feeding oof the scraps from the blues.. jersey shore.

im heading back out to south hampton this weekend, hoping i cant get away from my g/f for a few hours and see what i can catch, two weeks ago i landed a 20 inch stripper on squid strips in the peconic bay..

the fluke are starting to show up so hopefully there biting..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i havent been catching much, i've been limiting myself to freshwater as of late, saltwater is still too cold to go boating, and not much action off the jetties on salisbury, plum island, or newburyport MA. i found a pond with snakeheads in it though, pomps pond in andover, MA. never caught one there, but i've heard stories and seen pictures...thats my new fishing hole. lol. anyway, as for salt, there have been several runners up the rivers. reports of stripers up to haverhill MA have been made, but still no blues. cod and haddock are doing good supposedly. lol. but when aren't they. im going to try my luck next week weather providing, i'll bring my digi-cam.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fresh water i really only have two spots ramapo river for trout and my buddies private lake, there are tons of lakes around here but we have a couple boats and unlimited access, a two person sea kayak, a single river kayak, a 12 foot aluminum boat with trolling motor, a two person canoe, and a little dingy sail boat.. we catch tons of fish every summer crappie, white perch, yellow perch, large mouth and some smallies.. that fishing has been pretty good so far this year, ive caught countless white perch, about a dozen yellow, a dozen crappie, and three or four large mouth up to 3 lbs.. i dont htink there is a bass over 5 lbs in the lake and there arent any muskie, pickerel, or pike but its pretty much guarenteed fish so we just use light tackle and have fun..

trout actions been slow, the fish are there i just suck at trout fishing, ive had one brooke trout in five times going for them..


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i love goin fishin. tomorrow or friday i will geta pic of a 180 pound tarpon my dad cought. tarpon that size are rare and he said it took em 3 hours to reel in. i usually go sw fishin once a year.

J-Rod


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> i love goin fishin. tomorrow or friday i will geta pic of a 180 pound tarpon my dad cought. tarpon that size are rare and he said it took em 3 hours to reel in. i usually go sw fishin once a year.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1040492[/snapback]​


damn thats a sweet catch


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im traveling to SC for july 4th week. hopefully will catch some sweet tarpon or marlin. im in north MA so a drive to nantucket is a serious haul for a 1 day fishing thing, or else i'd be chasing marlin all day. lol. tarpon are just badass fish...


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

deep bottom fishing using electric reels. caught at 1,000 ft. deep check it out


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > i love goin fishin. tomorrow or friday i will geta pic of a 180 pound tarpon my dad cought. tarpon that size are rare and he said it took em 3 hours to reel in. i usually go sw fishin once a year.
> ...


yeah, haha i remember always bein a kid (casue he got it stuffd) just sittin there lookin at it and thinkin man........ thats a a big fish and my dad caught it. i was like 5 at the time. now it sits up in our loft and tomorrow i think im actually goin to find a place to put it casue yeah it is a nice fish. im wantin to say it s alittle over 5 feet but im not sure, the weight im not even 100% sure about but im pretty sure its 180, or 140. haha sorry guys but you just have to see it. when i gte the pic i will have the tape measure next ot it and ask my dad how much it weigh.

J-Rod

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

well i caught this 30inch striper about two week's ago. The blues are in now though. i limited out on blues 10 last thirsday heavest one was 8.7lbs. Il try to take some pic's next time i go out witch will be saterday prob if it is sunny.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

hrdbyte said:


> deep bottom fishing using electric reels. caught at 1,000 ft. deep check it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of fish are those?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

waspride said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > deep bottom fishing using electric reels. caught at 1,000 ft. deep check it out
> ...


red snapper?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> waspride said:
> 
> 
> > hrdbyte said:
> ...










they are queen snappers


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Fish Finder said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > waspride said:
> ...


THAT IS CORRECT QUEENS THET ARE...


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

alright i finally got the actual weight on the turpon my dad cought. haha yeah i was way off. it weighed 120 pounds but it was 6 feet 10 inches. well try to get some pics later today. he told me some stories last nigth while deep sea fishing they were catchin some find of bait fish and 3 cudas sat underneath the boat and when they were reelin in their fish the cuda would come out fomr underneath the boat and rip the fish in half. they said when the fish got close enough they would have to just pull up as fast as possible casue they kept on doin this. he said that we have a pic somewhere at htey house of them pullin a bait fish out of the water witha cuda jumpin out after it so im goin to try to find that pic for yall.

J-Rod


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> alright i finally got the actual weight on the turpon my dad cought. haha yeah i was way off. it weighed 120 pounds but it was 6 feet 10 inches. well try to get some pics later today. he told me some stories last nigth while deep sea fishing they were catchin some find of bait fish and 3 cudas sat underneath the boat and when they were reelin in their fish the cuda would come out fomr underneath the boat and rip the fish in half. they said when the fish got close enough they would have to just pull up as fast as possible casue they kept on doin this. he said that we have a pic somewhere at htey house of them pullin a bait fish out of the water witha cuda jumpin out after it so im goin to try to find that pic for yall.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1042937[/snapback]​


thats cool, thats a good size tarpon..

i had a similar fishing experiance but fresh water..

i was fishing off a dock in a lake and there was a school of perch out in front of the dock so was cathing a ton of them but eevery now and then this massive muskie would fly out from under the dock and just rip my fish in half, i didnt care about the perch but i had a bass on and could see it fighting next to the dock then i saw a flash felt a really hard jerk on the rod and my line broke and i swa half the bass sinking to the bottom..

i wanted to catch the muskie but didnt have big enough rod or tackle..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it happens to everyone. i was tuna fishing off of anna maria island in FL when i was like 14 and we were reeling in yellowfins left and right...then all of the sudden our lines started slacking after we got them up, we had a swarm of sharks and half eaten tuna. lol. no luck catching the sharks though.
also, i was fishing off of the isles of shoal off of hampton NH and i was catching baitfish for a day of striper fishing, and every damn baitfish i caught would get completely demolished by a bluefish when i took it up. that was a pain in the ass...we actually got a couple bluefish out of that one though. next time they're bait, bluefin tuna, here i come!!!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i just got news from my dad on july 18 or a little earlier we are goin to take the boat down to fl to go out fishin. im not sure for what yet but he said the name. im not to sure but he said its at the armpit of fl. something mexican i think?

J-Rod


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> i just got news from my dad on july 18 or a little earlier we are goin to take the boat down to fl to go out fishin. im not sure for what yet but he said the name. im not to sure but he said its at the armpit of fl. something mexican i think?
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1043011[/snapback]​


cool, let us know how you do!

im going this weekend probly saturday and monday, unfortunately i cant find my charger for my camera batt. so i probably wont have pics..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

holy bacon bits, the reports are in. i went down to newburyport to setup for some striper, ALL up the mouth there are reports of boiling swarms of herring and stripers to match. no blues yet, but they've been BANGING the stripers out. not too many kibbies either, lots of keepers reported, herring for everyone. YAHOO!!!! i caught a catfish BTW, no pics, sorry, it wasnt worth it. heh. but i was at the wrong place. all along the backside of plum island there are reports of consistent 30lb stripers and thousands of herring. looks like this is the big rush. i have to check it out sunday or monday. STILL NO BLUES


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

i just got back from talking to walter the owner of the fish finder out of caprtee and they had 15 people on the boat and they caught around 60 bluefish 3 weekfish and 4 stripers. I was there when the boat came in and i saw all the fish and i was like f*ck i wish i would of went but i had a date so you all know how it go's dating before fishing unfortionaly. I plain since i saw how good it was to go out saterday and sunday since it's spost to be sunny. So wish me luck


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > i just got news from my dad on july 18 or a little earlier we are goin to take the boat down to fl to go out fishin. im not sure for what yet but he said the name. im not to sure but he said its at the armpit of fl. something mexican i think?
> ...


def. will and im goin to def. get pics for yall as well. hopefully the water will be warm enough (thinkin it will casue its kinda by the gulf) to get some exotic fish to bring home. got a air-er-rator (did that casue i have no idea on the spelling, haha) from my last trip to fl. that is battery powered so yeah im def. bringing somehtin home. would i beabel to bring sand home from the beach for live sand?

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

wow what a weekend i went fishing sunday and today (monday) for blues and stripers. I couldn't ask for a better weekend thought all togeather i caught 37 blue fish between 1.3-8.2 lbs i won the pool on both days so i made about $200. and i also caught 4 short stripe bass. Has anyone else been out this weekend?


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

I will be going out fishing the next few weaksfrom now. will post some pics.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Fish Finder said:


> wow what a weekend i went fishing sunday and today (monday) for blues and stripers. I couldn't ask for a better weekend thought all togeather i caught 37 blue fish between 1.3-8.2 lbs i won the pool on both days so i made about $200. and i also caught 4 short stripe bass. Has anyone else been out this weekend?
> [snapback]1047084[/snapback]​


damn thats alot of blues action..

i fished the peconic bay saturday and alittle sunday, caught a striper but it was short so i threw it back, hooked into another a few cast later but it got off, definately felt liek a much bigger one though.. sunday it was windy and the water was all turned up and muddy nothing going on..

monday i fished at my buddies lake caught some perch and my friends brother got a real nice rainbow trout we grilled up..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

went out a few days ago and caught a big ass sculpin, no pictures of it

and some other little ass fish thats not much to brag about









almost had a barracuda but he didnt bite far enough up on the bait to get hooked


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

went out yesterday found the blues blitzing dark clouds of spearing right on the beach, it was pretty awesome to watch, you could see millions of spearing pushed up against the beach and blues splashing and flashing in the surf just destroying the bait.

i was catching one every cast, i got 10 or 11 in a little under an hour.

then packed it up from the beach and headed to a party boat for some stripers since i couldnt get anything but blues on the beach, we tried three or four spots and there were bass but it was slow, eventualy we did find a better concentration of fish and most people caught one or two, because of the regulations there where alot of decent sized throw backs, the pool winner was 35 - 36 inchs and a fatty, there where 3 others about 34-35 inch range.. i caught two 24 - 26 inch, nice fighting fish and a great day of fishing..


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i just catch flounder off the pier here in long island, sometimes go crabing off the pier too


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i caught a ton of schoolie stripers yesterday under my bridge. the usual suspects, maybe 20" long. good time, over 15 fish, nothing picture worthy. i did catch a catfish as well. chunk herring. reports of MUCH bigger blues on the back side of plum island. 44" fish have been reported, im there tomorrow.


----------

